# Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics..



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

This is a continuation of the first thread..."Still looking". Hope it is not to confusing. This is the other doeling that I mentioned.

This is a pretty doeling. Very delicate face. Tall and level. She also has a nice long rump.


















Mom is a nice doe. Long, level, high withers and good chest and nice roman nose. Earlier pic.









More recent pic. Natural pose. 









This is an older doe from Finale but a different sire than the doeling. I love this doe, she is beautiful. 









Well lets see what you think of these goats. Are they worth the extra $$$$$.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

In the other thread you mentioned average is $350. Does the breeder have reasons to justify such a difference at $600? Show wins, milk test, lineage? Just seems a big difference in average verses what they are asking.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

Thanks for looking Amika. I think that because the average cost in Alberta is higher than here in B.C. and these goats came from Alberta, I think that she feels the price should be equal to what she possibly could get there. :? However, in her favour, the goats do have good lines but she does not show the goats, I don't think that the present dams have ever been shown although there is show in the background. She does not do milk test, either. The sire to the kids, is a *S and has a heavy lineage of *S,*B,*M and a few GCH. I know that Skye, the dam to the other doeling, is a sister to a GCH. 2 *M. and there are a few other CH. and *B. in there but down a bit. This may all sound impressive but I can find the same thing in herds that sell for $350.00. The problem is they are way south of me. So I am still not sure, but she thinks that because she has a clean herd and good background that it justifies the $600.00. :shrug:
The doe to this kid is a very nice doe but I am not sure what she has in her background. Is there a way to find that info??? I really like her older doe but she has a different sire. She looks a lot like her Dam.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

They are pretty goats. Can you sneak across the border and get a couple of 50 dollar goats? LOL


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

LOL.... I wish, I am seeing some very pretty goats across the border.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

these goats are nowhere near worth the high price tag on them, regardless of where they're from.. yea.. they're nice looking and healthy.. but 600?? thats ridiculous.. for 600 i'd expect a lot more milk, a lot more SGCH's and GCH's, and at least some better pictures that show of their body build better


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

I wouldn't pay that much for her.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

What about the other doeling?????


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

i've tried bringing goats into Canada and into Alaska.. doesn't work


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

Peggy, I still like the first doe better as far as Nubian character...is there a money conversion between Canada and the US?

IF this is what you HAVE to pay for a purebred with the characteristics and bloodlines that you want then I really don't see any way around it.
Really sorry that you don't have the "free access" to good goats at a reasonable price.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*



liz said:


> Peggy, I still like the first doe better as far as Nubian character...is there a money conversion between Canada and the US?


I actually thought of this and checked it out...$600 Canadian is about $580 US.

Didn't seem like enough of a difference to bother posting lol...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

i do like the other doe better.. but still not worth that much money.. not even close


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

Average goats with no appraisals, show records, or milk records are not over 350 in Alberta. I live in AB.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

Thanks for that info. That is interesting to know. Someone had told me that prices were higher in AB. But this person lives here in BC...lol.. I guess this herd was originally from AB. I know that the buck was a *S buck with a really good lineage and I think that a couple of the older does had a decent appraisal but other than that that's all I know. I think the breeder was baseing the price on the strength of the bucks lineage. Now it looks like both of the doelings recently sold....so I guess it shows there are some people willing to pay the price. Well, I am willing to wait once again for the right goats. Paying whatever is a fair price for the goats in question. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

I would not charge over 350 for my goats until they have something that shows they should be worth more. I'm shipping in a couple Saada bucks this year and I have mostly Linwood and GardenGate. Even with paying 2500-3000 for the two bucks to be shipped in I still would not charge more than 350 per kid until the goats show they are worth more.
I'm eating costs until then, LOL.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

Oh....small world. I have looked at your site before. Searching the net. Too bad there aren't any pics. I love Gardengate and Saada lines. I may go with Gardengate next spring......have to ship but it isn't that much. Only about $50.00.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

I was going to put pictures up this year but I had quite a few things go wrong this year that have stopped me from doing ANYTHING. My house was on fire as few months ago and so it has put me behind on everything. I can't clip them now but I think I'm still going to take some pictures just so I can have them there. I really wanted to take some pretty pictures in front of my lilac bushes of them nice and clipped but, never happened.

I like Carol's goats and I have another doe reserved for this next kidding season. You probably got my website from the registry, I still haven't transferred all my goats into my name. I have 4 more does, LOL. This year has been terrible.....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Still Looking, my second choice????? Continuation..pics*

So sorry to hear about the bad year. Hope that this look brighter for you now.


----------

